# Custom Lock screen?



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

i'm currently running the EP3HA stock Debloated Deodexed, (which is by far the best rom out there right now. No offense to gummy or any other rom, but this thing runs fast and smooth, no lag at all, great battery life, etc. and I was wondering if it's possible to load different lock screens? The ROM has the puzzle one and the glass one, both of which are getting old. I'd like to have pretty much any other ones. I know there's an app that costs that adds one or some, but I'm not sure I hate it enough to pay for new ones.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## hvc1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

Check out WidgetLocker on the market. It's only 2 bucks and worth it.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

I recently heard of Magiclocker that's pretty neat and has some cool lockscreens, and also google search GoLocker, its a super smooth beta lockscreen app for Go Launcher

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> I recently heard of Magiclocker that's pretty neat and has some cool lockscreens, and also google search GoLocker, its a super smooth beta lockscreen app for Go Launcher
> 
> Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


I tried the Magiclocker Android4 lockscreen today and thought it was pretty laggy. Just sticking with TSM.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

I just tries golocker today and it works great for me especially since i almost always use go launcher as my default launcher


----------



## typo13 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just fyi i'm a new charge owner i came from a DX.

i flashed EP3HA debloated with Imoseyon's kernel v3.1.0 EP3HA Kernel and enabled voodoo lagfix. I loaded Go launcher and was very impressed coming from launcher pro, so i decided to load go locker but it seems to be laggy any advice on what could be causing this? Also when i hit the hard key to get to the unlock screen it flickers my wallpaper then quickly displays the go locker wallpaper. i'm goanna back up and wipe everything and go back to EP3HA debloated and load go launcher first and see if it resolves my issue.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

widget locker just got updated and added honeycomb and ics lock sliders. They work great.


----------

